# Copperband Butterflyfish



## juliannemarie27 (Jun 16, 2007)

Am I worrying too much or is it bad if my copperband butterfly fish tilts/wobbles when he swims after newly being introduced to my tank?


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

test your water. copperbrands are about the hardest butterfly fish there are. they are not hardy and have special feeding habits so it can be tough. do what your other post said and return the little guy untill you have a beter setup.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

if you ever get another please make sure it is well established as they are not hardy at all (as stated above). they are very picky eaters and once a certain food it likes is gone it may not eat another.


----------



## juliannemarie27 (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't have it anymore.
I guess the store keeper didn't tell us enough.
Thank you, Melissa! =)


----------

